#    (14)
! 

- 252+  4,52 
- 182+  42 
-  . 10-15 .    . - 
-6  
-   ,   
- , , , ,  ,   

 : 
-    ,   , , ,  
-    
- , 4  
--    
-    
- +  Haier 
-     
-        

  /      
: 20++20   89817669177  ( )

----------

